# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Лаборатория Касперского

## Sanych

Тут будем обсуждать все продукты Лаборатории Касперского

----------


## Asteriks

Мне нравятся продукты этой лаборатории. Вчера две вредоносные программы обнаружены КИСом после НОДа. Вообще не понимаю, что народ в НОДе находит. Был бы то ещё Dr Web, другое дело. А ещё хорошо, что есть место тайное, где Саныч ключи хранит. Здорово! Ведь народ шарахается от КИСа из-за ключей в основном. Спасибо тебе, Саныч!!!

----------


## Akasey

Астерикс наговорила загадками про ключики...

Пользовался всегда. Были моменты когда переходил на другие антивирусники, но всё время убеждался что Каспер получше. Думаю если не был он так хорош, не было бы такого ажиотажа по добыче этих ключей.

----------


## Stych

Я то ставлю всем KIS 7.0.1.325. Наиболее оптимальный антивирус. С 8мым - проблемы, так что поставил только себе, надо знать кое-какие тонкости, а так не рекомендую. Вот выйдет KIS 9 будем тестить, а пока и так сойдет. Сейчас есть только KIS 9.0.0.437 pre RC. Так что скоро.

----------


## Akasey

Стич а какие проблемы с КИС 8? у меня стоит , вроде давно и никаких проблем не замечал.

----------


## Asteriks

> Астерикс наговорила загадками про ключики...
> 
> Пользовался всегда. Были моменты когда переходил на другие антивирусники, но всё время убеждался что Каспер получше. Думаю если не был он так хорош, не было бы такого ажиотажа по добыче этих ключей.


На другом форуме, в теме одноимённой всегда есть свежие ключи.

----------


## Stych

При работе в Office с флешки может произойти сбой и в итоге вся работа может не сохраниться. Это происходит из-за того что KIS 8 не дружит с FAT 32. Еще у меня было несколько проблем когда он не давал устанавливаться некоторым играм, приходилось даже удалять его.

----------


## Asteriks

Да, КАВ7 попроще и в обращении, и интерфейс. Правильно, КИС8 очень многое ПО считает опасным, и на офис ругается, точно!

----------


## HARON

Если честно,он (КИS) так меня "достал", что пришлось расстаться!

----------


## Akasey

ну не знаю, в последнее время в связи с дипломом, я постоянно сижу в Офисе 2007 и ФайнРидере. пишу на флешки и на диске (флешки своей нет, поэтому диски). никаких сбоев не было. хотя может раз на раз не приходится

----------


## Serj_2k

последним касперским, которым пользовался, был шестой релиз. был у меня и крутой ключ, который почти год работал. сам антивирь был совсем не плох. перестал тупить, появился норм внешний вид. но, как сказал брательник, активно пользовавшийся в то время скайнетом (спутниковый нэт), што говна он достаточно пропускает мимо, а оттуда его лилося рекой. кто знаком с этим нэтом, то в курсе. 

а ещё раньше, мот 5-ая версия, так ставила на колени даж новый комп. после загрузки системы, отмечалось явление, при котором несколько секунд не двигался даже мышиный курсор ...
што сейчас творицца в лагере касперского я не в курсе.

----------


## Vanya

стоял каспер 7 на такой машине
550 мгц
128 озу
и нормально было

----------


## Sanych

У меня Sempron 2800+ Видюха GF 6600GT, и оперативы 512. Тормозов нет от Каспера. Да и с оффисом я не часто работаю, а по сему ничего такого не замечал. В общем мне мой КИС 8.0.0.506 нравиться

----------


## Нимезид

> При работе в Office с флешки может произойти сбой и в итоге вся работа может не сохраниться. Это происходит из-за того что KIS 8 не дружит с FAT 32. Еще у меня было несколько проблем когда он не давал устанавливаться некоторым играм, приходилось даже удалять его.


А попробовать переформатировать в NTFS флеху непробовал????

----------


## Pasha_49

Я уважаю и Касперского и Нода. оба хороши. Но по поводу лаборатории, касперский мне нравится больше. У них много человек в компании, работают быстро и оперативно, а у нода медленно. Когда находил вирусы, которве ни один из антивирусов не знает, то отправлял на проверку. У каспера или к вечеру, или на следующий день этот вирус появляется в базах, а от нода я по 2 недели ждал. Лаборатория Касперского быстрая, видно что работают. А по поводу тормозов антивирусов, так 5 и 6 версии тормозили намного больше чем 8 и 9, про 7 не знаю. Они исправляются. И по тестам на вирусы, у касперского самые большие базы, находит больше чем другие. И лечить умеет. Но не смотря на это, пользуюсь нодом, наверное привычка)) Просто больше понравился)

----------


## Stych

> А попробовать переформатировать в NTFS флеху непробовал????


Знаеш как-то не додумался, потому что:

*Не рекомендуется* форматировать флэшку в NTFS, если вы используете ее как загрузочное устройство.
*Не рекомендуется* форматировать флэшку в NTFS, если вы пользуетесь – безнадежно устаревшей! – Windows 98

----------


## Sanych

Залейте кто КИС 8.0.0.506 со свежими базами в инстале.

----------


## Gimlet

Imho можно вести спор "какой антивирус лучше" в случае ежедневного обновления баз AVP. Если те же гранды (Касперский, NOD и т.п.) обновлять раз в неделю или реже, то 
эти самые гранды будут выглядеть гораздо хуже самых последних аутсайдеров от AVP. На эвристику не надейтесь. Мне могут возразить: -Мы обновляемся на прокси! Хммм... Многие прокси не обновляют базы неделями (задор первых месяцев у владельцев прокси закончился, а бесплатно работать можно и "не шатко-не валко"). Кроме того, к примеру среди юзеров NOD32 всегда найдётся новичок, который в настройках НОДа "забудет" наложить запрет на инфо для разработчиков, чем тут же "засвечивает" прокси. И добросовестные сервера обновлений для НОДа разработчики этого AVP прикрывают пачками. Вывод один: не можете приобрести лицензию любимого AVP (ну или незабаненый халявный ключик надыбать), юзайте бесплатные аналоги...защита ваших компов только выиграет. 
З.Ы. Хотя та же лаборатория Данилова (DrWEB) выкладывает ежедневно на свой сайт новые базы для скачки вручную, но такие возможности обновления для других AVP практически отсутствуют. Я лично юзаю Вебера, т.к. надыбал этот самый халявный ключик на два года; для Нода там или Касперского мне в лом через каждые пару дней обновлять ключи. Для страховки пользую avz4, ну и его величество COMODO в качестве брандмауэра.

----------


## Asteriks

Сегодня передача была по ТВ, называлась "Медведев у Касперского". Президент Росии побывал в известной лаборатории, при нём даже вирус какой-то засекли. Сообщалось, что лаборатория получила государственную премию. Ну, и соответственно, будет финансироваться государством дальше. В планах Лаборатории разработки не только программ-антивирусов, а такие вещи перечислялись, что я подумала, о Касперском ли речь идет. В общем, тонкие технологии.

----------


## vova230

> В планах Лаборатории разработки не только программ-антивирусов,


Но и самих вирусов.lum3:

----------


## Pasha_49

> для Нода там или Касперского мне в лом через каждые пару дней обновлять ключи.


Зачем ноду ключи? Всегда польуюсь нодом, ни разу ключик не искал и не вводил. Через NodView всегда отлично обновляется, и ключи не нужны. Есть куча серверов и зеркал для обновления. Надо правильно настроить нод, ни когда небыло проблем с ним. А ключами не пользуюсь. И с каспером можно решить эти дела. Можно качать обновления, потом с папки обновляться, и блокировать блэк листы можно. Для обоих антивирусов один раз настроить, и больше нет мучений.

----------


## kolya

дайте скатать Каспера  800506

----------


## Akasey

Лови своего Каспера 8.0.0.506 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] а на базы пишет что нет доступа

----------


## misatik

> При работе в Office с флешки может произойти сбой и в итоге вся работа может не сохраниться. Это происходит из-за того что KIS 8 не дружит с FAT 32. Еще у меня было несколько проблем когда он не давал устанавливаться некоторым играм, приходилось даже удалять его.


угу проверено!!!

----------


## Sanych

Джеки Чан будет рекламировать антивирус "Касперского"

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Джеки Чан и Евгений Касперский в рекламном ролике "Лаборатории Касперского"

Компания "Лаборатория Касперского", один из крупнейших игроков на рынке антивирусных продуктов, подписала рекламный контракт с Джеки Чаном, согласно которому актер будет сниматься в рекламе продуктов компании в течение года. Об этом сообщает портал AdMe. Изначально рекламная кампания будет нацелена на китайскую аудиторию.

Во всех рекламных роликах смелый и ловкий Чан будет бороться с вирусами своими способами, известными по множеству фильмов с участием актера. Тем не менее, в мировой паутине Чану будет помогать продукция "Лаборатории Касперского".

По словам генерального директора "Лаборатории Касперского" Евгения Касперского, Джеки Чан для рекламной кампании был выбран не случайно - он является "культовой фигурой" в большинстве стран Азии и "несомненным кумиром в Китае". "У него очень правильное для продвижения наших продуктов актерское амплуа - 'добро с кулаками': симпатичный и дружелюбный человек, защищающий невинных людей от негодяев всех мастей", - пояснил свою мысль Касперский.

Будут ли рекламные ролики с Джеки Чаном транслироваться в России, Германии или США, пока неизвестно. По словам Касперского, российская аудитория скорее всего увидит рекламу, но полный ее вариант будет доступен только для жителей Китая и других стран региона.

----------


## Sanych

*Антивирус Касперского 2010 победитель в тестировании Virus Bulletin*
«Лаборатория Касперского» сообщает о вручении Антивирусу Касперского 2010 очередной награды VB100 авторитетным британским журналом Virus Bulletin.


«В сравнительном тесте, опубликованном в апрельском номере Virus Bulletin, Антивирус Касперского 2010 стал лидером по комплексному показателю реактивного и проактивного детектирования (RAP) среди продуктов, использующих один антивирусный движок. Индекс RAP решения «Лаборатории Касперского» составил 90%.


В режимах работы «Проверка по требованию» и «Постоянная защита» Антивирус Касперского 2010 обезвредил 100% использованных в тесте вредоносных программ из коллекции Wildlist и полиморфных вирусов, а также более 98% червей/ботов. Кроме того, в ходе тестирования Антивирус Касперского 2010 не допустил ни одного ложного срабатывания на безопасные программы.


«Антивирус Касперского 2010 выделяется за счет легкой и безошибочной для пользователя навигации в меню, а также низкой нагрузки на процессор, — говорится в статье. Уровень детектирования, продемонстрированный Антивирусом Касперского, оказался превосходным во всех тестовых испытаниях. Замечательная стабильность в реактивной части индекса RAP подтверждает репутацию «Лаборатории Касперского» как лидера в скорости реакции на новые вредоносные программы».


«Мы рады, что постоянная работа «Лаборатории Касперского» над проактивными методами защиты от новых вредоносных программ приносит свои плоды — продукты компании демонстрируют высочайший уровень детектирования вирусов и троянов, появившихся после начала теста, так как именно такие условия максимально приближены к реальным, — говорит Никита Швецов, руководитель лаборатории антивирусных исследований. — Такие методы тестирования антивирусных продуктов, как RAP тест, хорошо демонстрируют необходимость комплексного подхода, столь необходимого для успешной борьбы с современными угрозами».

Тестирование на проактивную и реактивную защиту проводилось среди 60 популярных антивирусных продуктов на платформе Windows XP Service Pack 3. В коллекцию Wildlist, которая была сформирована к 20 февраля 2010 г., вошли несколько тысяч самых распространенных вредоносных программ.»

----------


## BiZ111

> Джеки Чан будет рекламировать антивирус "Касперского"











[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Не показывает видюху

----------


## BiZ111

видос поправил и ссылку дал альтернативную


*Вот смешная презентация Касперского )))*

----------


## BiZ111

Вот источники обновления программы (Кис/кав) по Гостевому доступу :

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Прописывать нужно в настройках программы-обновление-источники

----------


## Sanych

«Лаборатория Касперского» «лечит» компьютеры через мобильники

«Лаборатория Касперского» наносит новый удар по интернет-вымогателям, чья активность в этом году существенно возросла. Для борьбы с СМС-блокерами компания разработала бесплатную мобильную версию сервиса по подбору кода разблокировки компьютера.

Программы-блокеры парализуют работу системы: чтобы убрать баннер с Рабочего стола и разблокировать Windows, необходимо отправить на короткий номер СМС-сообщение по дорогому тарифу. Однако, даже выполнив это условие, в 80 процентах случаев обманутые пользователи оказываются ни с чем.

В начале года «Лаборатория Касперского» запустила на своем сайте сервис, который помогает получить необходимый код для восстановления работы компьютера. О востребованности данной услуги свидетельствует тот факт, что за прошедший период на сайте было зарегистрировано свыше 10 млн посещений. Теперь же воспользоваться этим сервисом стало еще проще – получить код разблокировки можно с любого мобильного устройства, имеющего доступ в Интернет. Для этого достаточно пройти по ссылке:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
и указать номер телефона, на который будет выслан необходимый код.

С момента своего первого запуска сервис был усовершенствован и дополнен новыми возможностями. К ним относятся, в частности, повышенная оперативность выкладывания кодов, предоставление утилит лечения, а также ссылок на полезные ресурсы.

----------


## vova230

Сам был такую хрень подхватил, еле удалил.

----------


## Sanych

*Новый троянец маскируется под генератор ключей для продуктов «Лаборатории Касперского»*

Вот так он выглядит:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Эксперты «Лаборатории Касперского» обнаружили троянца, который выдает себя за генератор ключей для персональных продуктов компании.
Запустив зараженный программный файл kaspersky.exe, пользователь выбирает из представленного списка продукт для взлома. После этой процедуры зловред якобы начинает генерировать требуемый ключ.
На самом деле фальшивый генератор тайком устанавливает и запускает две вредоносные программы. Одна из них крадет пароли к онлайн-играм и регистрационные данные от установленного на компьютере легального ПО. Вторая действует как кейлоггер, отслеживая введенную через клавиатуру информацию, а также открывает киберпреступникам доступ к зараженному ПК. 
Таким образом, запустив на компьютере этот «генератор ключей», пользователь заражает систему сразу несколькими вредоносными программами и фактически передает его в руки злоумышленников. 

«Лаборатория Касперского» рекомендует воздерживаться от запуска сомнительных программ, а также напоминает, что только лицензионные продукты компании обеспечивают полноценную защиту от информационных угроз.

----------


## Justin

Специалисты "Лаборатории Касперского" информируют пользователей ICQ об обнаружении поддельного антивирусного продукта Antivirus 8, распространяемого злоумышленниками посредством рекламных баннеров, демонстрируемых в окне официальных IM-клиентов. Согласно представленной холдингом Mail.Ru Group (бывший инвестиционный фонд Digital Sky Technologies) информации, предпочтение популярному сервису обмена мгновенными сообщениями отдают 17,9 млн человек по всему миру, 6,5 миллионов из которых пользуются фирменными ICQ-мессенджерами. Все это, по мнению экспертов, свидетельствует о масштабности угрозы.

----------


## Justin

Специалисты "Лаборатории Касперского" опубликовали результаты исследования вирусной активности в январе нынешнего года. Как сообщается, прошедший месяц был отмечен ростом количества мошеннических схем, применяемых злоумышленниками. При этом ключевым элементом большинства схем работы киберпреступников стали SMS-сообщения.

Из наиболее значимых событий января 2011 года эксперты отмечают появление нового SMS-трояна Trojan-SMS.J2ME.Smmer, маскирующегося под виртуальную открытку и очищающего счета владельцев портативных устройств, оснащенных поддержкой платформы Java ME. Также сотрудниками "Лаборатории Касперского" были обнаружены в Рунете веб-страницы, создатели которых под видом той или иной интернет-услуги или популярного продукта распространяли вредоносные программы и пытались вынудить пользователей отправить короткое сообщение на платный номер.

----------


## Sanych

Не лишним будет по этому поводу перечитать пост №31

----------

